# Advice on Mid West Timesharing



## rachel1998 (Oct 25, 2011)

Need some help with this. We are moving to Carmel,In sometime between Thanksgiving and Xmas. I currently live in Atlanta but I have lived most of my life in Los Angeles. Besides the Wisconsin Dells. Where else should we look for timeshares with some interesting things to see and do? We travel a lot with our 3 granddaughters ages 13 and 6. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out the Great Smokey Natl Park, it's about a 5 hour drive from Indy.  Besides the usual shows, in the summer there is swimming, driving through the mountains, fishing, a couple resorts with water parks, etc.  But Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg can be a tourst trap (like Branson), so we stay away from the main drags as much as possible.  You need to exchange about 10 months ahead of your trip if you are going to get anything decent for the summer at the better/popular resorts.

Branson is another area that has similar activity.  Again we don't spend any time on the main drag, but spend most of the time in the Ozarks.   There are many hiking trails, many state parks, etc. in the mountains.  The nice thing about Branson is that it isn't nearly as difficult to exchange into the better resorts during the summer.

You can start reading backwards though this section of the forum for more ideas.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 25, 2011)

Good advice from fishingguy.  Both Smokies and Branson have a good selection of resorts, (especially Branson), shows and theme parks for the youngsters.   Both offer lots of outdoor activities especially spring to fall.   

Mike


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a Platinum (1-53) at Fox Hills in Mushicot WI. - it was converted to 53,300 RCI Points and the MF is only $488.

I have been happy with it, there is a lot to do in Door County and along the Lake Michigan coast. You can get almost any (even summer) week in the 10 to 12 month owners and group windows and many good summer weeks are even available 10 to 6 months out.

But the best part is you can usually get the Plat's at Fox Hills for cheap on eBay (mine was under $300 closing included).

Fox Hills is also a seemingly solvent, well run HOA controlled family resort with nice rooms and good amenities. Fox Hills is about 90 miles from WI Dells.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been watching Fox Hills on Ebay. I may eventually get one. The last one
I was watching went for $1 with free closing. I live by the Dells and it would be
a nice getaway.


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't really want to buy anything I am looking for exchanges to interesting places. I would never purchase another timeshare. MF out of control.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 26, 2011)

There are the Bluegreen resorts at Boyne,MI, Mt. Run and Hemlock. 

I own a summer week at Hemlock. It's a good location for exploring N. Michigan. Mackinac Island is an hour drive. We actually spent a few nights on the Island this year before heading to Boyne or we've done the day trip many times.

We are into winter sports and have exchanged in for President's Day weekend and got one for this NYE week. Luckily it was at Hemlock which is closer to the slopes.


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Christmas mountain*

Wisconsin Dells looks interesting also. What is the difference in location between Christmas Mountain and Timbers at Christmas Mountain? Are they next door to each other? I need two units and can't get them at same resort.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 28, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I don't really want to buy anything I am looking for exchanges to interesting places. I would never purchase another timeshare. MF out of control.



I misunderstood - since you want to exchange you must already own a timeshare - I thought you were looking to make your first purchase.

Fox Hills is also pretty easy to exchange into.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 28, 2011)

Telemark, our very favorite timeshare is in the Northwoods of WI and is very easy to exchange into also.  

I was from the West Coast and knew nothing about the Midwest until we moved to Ohio.  We went to Branson and I loved it, we went to the Dells and I loved it, we bought Wyndham at Smoky Mts and go there a lot, especially on the way to Florida, and right now we are in Nashville which I love too (on our way to Atlanta from Wisconsin -- which trip will be to Florida later!).  But my favorite all time timeshare is Telemark and since the lodge has been sold to a developer and is being remodeled with lots of additional ameneties coming in, this will be even a more attractive place.  Timeshare units are very attractive.

Each Midwest place has a special atmospher and different things to do.  Depends upon what you want to do for a particular trip. Do you want lots of activities, or shows, or skiing, or biking -- Telemark is famous for X-country skiing and Fat Tire biking.  They are to be the venue for the ParaOlympics Skiing in January.

I mentioned the word "Northwoods" because there is a special "feel" there which is differnet from the rest of the Midwest.  But so is Branson.


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2011)

Is trading into Telemark or Fox Hills easy through RCI or another exchange 
company?


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Is trading into Telemark or Fox Hills easy through RCI or another exchange
> company?



If your week at Fox Hills is already converted to RCI Points - you have to use RCI Points to reserve time there.

If you are either an RCI Points or Weeks owner at another resort - just exchange as usual with RCI.

I don't think there are many units at Fox Hills available with other exchange co.


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 28, 2011)

I own timeshares but only in California. We are moving to Indiana. I was able to get an exchange in the Wisconsin Dells at the Timbers for July 21st. I am trying to get another unit in the Dells for the same time period. They have one in Christmas Mountain.Is that next door or so to Timbers at Christmas Mountain?.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 28, 2011)

There is a Telemark on eBay: 200668823945 if anyone is looking - but it's snownsun4ever if you are avoiding Kyle - maybe John will step in.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Is trading into Telemark or Fox Hills easy through RCI or another exchange
> company?


There are lots of units for Telemark sitting there right now in RCI!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> There is a Telemark on eBay: 200668823945 if anyone is looking - but it's snownsun4ever if you are avoiding Kyle - maybe John will step in.



BTW:  Owners have lots of bonus week opportunies.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Oct 29, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I was able to get an exchange in the Wisconsin Dells at the Timbers for July 21st. I am trying to get another unit in the Dells for the same time period. They have one in Christmas Mountain.Is that next door or so to Timbers at Christmas Mountain?.



Yes, both are at the same resort.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 31, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I own timeshares but only in California. We are moving to Indiana. I was able to get an exchange in the Wisconsin Dells at the Timbers for July 21st. I am trying to get another unit in the Dells for the same time period. They have one in Christmas Mountain.Is that next door or so to Timbers at Christmas Mountain?.



There are four differant types of 2 bedroom units at RCI resort # 1115 and there are three  differant types of 2 bedroom units at  the Timbers RCI resort # 3662.  Which unit number did you get and which unit # were  you looking at?

Bruce


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't really know which kind of unit I have. All it says is 2 bedroom 4 privacy. My check in date is July 21st, does that tell you anything?


----------



## brucecz (Nov 1, 2011)

No as there are hundreds of 2 bedroom units there.

Bruce


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 1, 2011)

You may be able to google the resort and call to find out what unit you are in.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 2, 2011)

Call RCI and ask or call the resorts front desk. A lot of times the unit number is on the reservation.

Bruce


----------

